
The Design of HoloLens 2 - wensi
https://www.fastcompany.com/90424973/exclusive-inside-the-design-of-microsofts-hololens-2
======
al2o3cr
Holy technobabble batman

    
    
        which could otherwise throw the headset’s laser and mirror optic system
        just a picometer out of alignment and make you puke into a hologram
    

lolwut. The oxygen-hydrogen bond in a water molecule has an average length of
95pm. Discussing the "alignment" of macroscopic systems at that scale is
meaningless.

    
    
        Any extra wiring was a serious UX concern, because, as Kipman puts it, in mixed
        reality, where a device is reading and responding to the movement of your eyes,
        head, and body at the same time, “the speed of light is too slow.”
    

Nothing worse than the dreaded 1ns delay for 10cm of wire, amirite?

TBH this sounds like an interesting device, but the breathless exaggeration
smells like desperation.

